# Justice, Snoop, Xena, Faith and Crixus



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I thought I had shared these.... But here they are some nice pics of Justice and a couple of the others 

Justice

















I gives you dirty looks from behind Muh Momma









Snoop Thought you might like these Stan

























Xena

















Crixus

















Faith


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY my babies!! ANd snoop and faith are both looking good!!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Some nice looking hounds you got there!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they all are looking so good, Snoop is so handsome.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Holly, a must admit a got a little tear in my eye. I'm gunna have to come over soon and visit. Dude that first pic of Snoop  OMG he's one handsome piece of doggy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx you guys. I meant to posts these in the thread with the WP pics, but somehow never loaded them lol. I went to go use a photo of Snoop and realized I never put them on Photobucket so I defiantly hadn't posted them here lol.

So sorry for the many posts of my dogs in the last couple weeks lol


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

They. Look absoutly amazing what a pack of dogs I would give a arm to own onr of them Lol. And I love xena dream dog for me from you would be xena by snoop ahhhhh male pup lol ok wishful thinking done great looking dogs


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love Faith's ears, so much character. lol! They look great!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

texasgame said:


> They. Look absoutly amazing what a pack of dogs I would give a arm to own onr of them Lol. And I love xena dream dog for me from you would be xena by snoop ahhhhh male pup lol ok wishful thinking done great looking dogs


This is only part of the crew lol Here are the other 2 threads that I made recently that over all 3 has everyone. Snoop will not be making any offspring as he is neutered lol. I produced him and at 2 weeks old I felt a kink in his tail which is a genetic defect so he was required to be neutered.

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/41218-some-much-better-pictures-great-pics-spock.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/41294-pull-kids-breaking-new-gear.html


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hell yeah!!! man Snoop is a mack.... A fine specimen of his strain........

See got me thinkin of snoop, im a have to go find My Medicine~


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics of some great looking dogs!I believe snoop is growing on me as well!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Great pics of some great looking dogs!I believe snoop is growing on me as well!


Snoop is such a cool dog for reals. He's just the cutest happy wiggly butt boy


----------



## **Jukid**LEO** (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow. All of them are gorgeous.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Fine looking dogs. I love Snoop!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

wow.. beautiful crew AP!! that snoop is a cool dog1


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Please do not be sorry, I love you posting all your pics and maybe one day I might actually start to remember who is who if I see 'em enough! Gorgeous pups you have!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol don't worry Sometimes I have to think awhile when people ask me what # of dogs I am at lol... 

Took me forever to learn all Lisas dogs but with patience anothers yard can be learned LOL


----------

